

Dev-to-dev interviews for senior level positions at high profile organizations  - JamesGilbert

Background: I&#x27;m a proficient programmer with extensive experience in my chosen ecosystem. I&#x27;m a hard worker, loyal, have a good work history, and can communicate well with others. I don&#x27;t even have any problem getting work per se, I&#x27;ve turned down a few offers in the past months because it&#x27;s not exactly what I want.<p>So, I&#x27;m ok with the idea that finding the right job will take time, but I&#x27;ve been at this for several months and I&#x27;ve done enough interviews that I feel like I&#x27;m seeing a quite-distressing pattern forming: specifically in my dev-to-dev interviews for senior level high-profile positions the person interviewing me acts in ways that are consistent with acting&#x2F;feeling threatened, which in turn manifests itself as them actively&#x2F;openly undermining and discrediting my qualifications and&#x2F;or my work experience. My best guesses as to why these other developers are acting&#x2F;feeling threatened come down to:<p>1. Because I am older than them (I&#x27;m 40)<p>2. Because they do not have as much experience as myself in an area, and somehow admitting this to themselves, which is not a big deal to me (it&#x27;s not like I rub it in), would be a very big deal to them<p>3. Because they have to be the smartest person in the room and cannot abide someone else being equal and&#x2F;or superior in any fashion<p>I don&#x27;t understand the full extent of why this keeps happening, and even less sure what to do about it. I don&#x27;t feel like I&#x27;ve  been doing anything special to &quot;deserve&quot; this type of treatment, and imagine that it&#x27;s pretty common stuff to have to deal with for anyone interviewing for these type of positions. I&#x27;m just hoping to find some answers on how to overcome this obstacle and get a good job at a good organization.
======
hollerith
>specifically in my dev-to-dev interviews for senior level high-profile
positions the person interviewing me acts in ways that are consistent with
acting/feeling threatened

If a person is hostile or fearful, that tends to make the person he is talking
to hostile of fearful, so one possibility is that one of these "negative"
emotions is "leaking out" through your body language or tone of voice. For
example, if you are tall, make sure you are not hovering or looming over the
person to whom you are talking.

I know this is basic stuff, but heck, I spent a long time neglecting to pay
attention to it, so I am putting it out there.

Good luck!

~~~
JamesGilbert
That's a good thought. I don't think I felt/acted very hostile or fearful
during the interview, but it's probably worth reconsidering..

------
PaulHoule
dye your hair?

~~~
JamesGilbert
1\. I'm only 40, not 80! ;) 2. These are actually remote interviews.

~~~
PaulHoule
I'll just say at 40 there are situations where I dye my hair.

I'm at the "salt and pepper" stage, and it doesn't look bad but certainly if
you show up in a high pressure situation people will have a better impression
of you.

Since I go heads down for months at a time and only get a haircut when I'm
going on tour for some reason, it's pretty cost effective.

If this is really an issue of phone interviews if you contact me I can do a 10
minute mock interview and try to diagnose any communications you have that
could be offputting to people.

~~~
JamesGilbert
I probably have a few years until I have to start dying it for anything, but I
guess I could see where that would make sense eventually. Thanks the ideas - I
think with the suggestions here that it might be enough to get me started on
trying to redefine these interviews in the future.

